# What you think .......... any comments



## Corvette427 (Dec 29, 2007)

i like to ask if my tank looks nice or there are any comments.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't see the picture...nice img tags tho!


----------



## Corvette427 (Dec 29, 2007)

Corvette427 said:


> i like to ask if my tank looks nice or there are any comments.
> [/img]


----------



## Corvette427 (Dec 29, 2007)

Corvette427 said:


> i like to ask if my tank looks nice or there are any comments.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Based on the tank in your "Tanks" link, I think it looks nice. Personally, I prefer not to mix different kinds of rock, and driftwood, it tends to make the tank look cluttered, but your fish look beautiful.

I'm not sure about the background though. It looks like a brick wall. :fish:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Couldn't help but notice Corvette427 you seem to be having some trouble. Are you trying to post the image straight from your computer? It needs to be on a "Host" such as *photobucket* or *webshots* first, then you link to it here...


----------

